
Facebook teams with rightwing Daily Caller in factchecking program - admiralspoo
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/apr/17/facebook-teams-with-rightwing-daily-caller-in-factchecking-program
======
jsbaby608
This is a good move. I also don't consider tucker carlson 'far right'.

